# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Τα πρώτα κοτοπουλάκια του 2013!

## ggamb

Σας παρουσιάζω τα πρώτα κοτοπουλάκια, που έβγαλα με την κλωσομήχανή μου, 

*Κατασκευή κλωσομηχανής βήμα βήμα!*για φέτος! Φωτογραφίες από σκάσιμο αυγού μέχρι μιάς ημέρας! Σήμερα είναι 6 ημερών! Παρά τις καθημερινές διακοπές ρεύματος της ΔΕΗ, το ποσοστό εκολαπτηκότητας έφτασε το 75%! Είναι ράτσας Brahma mix!

----------


## lagreco69

Ψυχουλες ομορφες!! να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## δημητρα

να τα χαιρεσαι, πολυ ομορφα

----------


## xarhs

να σου ζησουν.....!!!!

αν και εγω που εχω συνηθησει με τις κλωσσες στεναχωριεμαι να τα βλεπω μονα τους.......

----------

